# Wanna Know What I Miss?  The Pantheon!



## Angelsboi (Jul 29, 2003)

I was looking through some od files and man those were some fun times.  I was briefly the Pantheons Angel and Guardian.  

*holds up his shiney gold key that resembles the key to OZ but instead says EN*

I wonder if I should open the gates back up.  They have been locked for a while and I was the one who locked them when I found out Elmister was going into Hell.

Damn bastard.  How he escaped me ill never know ...


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 29, 2003)

I don't


----------



## Angelsboi (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey I do.  After all, its when I became a Pantheon Member I met most of you guys and what not.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 29, 2003)

that makes 2 of us, TB.

There's enough clique-y post-bloat exercise glad-fest in the Hivemind to ward off any nostalgia for the Pantheon.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 29, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *...clique-y post-bloat exercise glad-fest... *




Whoa! That's good.


----------



## Crypt King (Jul 29, 2003)

Best left gone, besides don't want ole reapers head to explode now do we...


----------



## Darkness (Jul 29, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *... clique-y post-bloat exercise glad-fest ...*



Wow. That's impressive. Reminds me of your "interdimensional dork fortress" comment. Once again, sheer poetry. 

(It might also show that you don't know much about the Hivemind,  but that's beside the point and doesn't diminish the coolness in the least.)


----------



## Knightcrawler (Jul 29, 2003)

No Way!  To big of a can of worms.


----------



## The Traveler (Jul 29, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *that makes 2 of us, TB.
> 
> There's enough clique-y post-bloat exercise glad-fest in the Hivemind to ward off any nostalgia for the Pantheon. *



Hey, man, where you been? You're missed over at the interdimensional dork fortress.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 29, 2003)

[attitude] See!?
Angelsboi, you should know better than to speak the Name-That-Must-Not-Be-Uttered, or they'll crawl out of their slimy pits they reside in, and swamp the place.   

and Traveler & Darkness - that's superdimensional dork fortress to you, pal.  
And I know enough about the Hivemind to know it's sheer post-bloat (at least every thread I've read), though I'll admit it's less clique-y than the Pantheon was.

Really, I salute the Pantheon for taking their circle jerk to another board, and not cluttering up the ENBoards.
I also appreciate the Hivemind's huddling together in just a few threads - it makes it tolerable, though no less waste of bandwidth.   
[/attitude]


----------



## The Traveler (Jul 29, 2003)

This is about that time that (contact) wouldn't give you a reach-around, isn't it?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 29, 2003)

Traveler - you know me so well....   

I do lurk a bit at NL from time to time.... when I haven't gotten my fill of abuse, I fill my need for self-flagellation over there.

Last time I read NL, seasong almost made my bust a gut, the way he slummed over there and schooled the guys in Fight Club (or whatever its called now).

I think its interesting how there've been so many spiteful, vindictive threads on NL about how much ENBoards and the people suck, yet they invariably post links to over here, and crawl out of the woodwork as soon as their spirits are invoked.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 29, 2003)

Crypty - I bet you (and many people, including myself) are breathing a sigh of relief about Bruce Campbell's brush with tragedy, eh?

Hey, look - I replied to one person, instead of pooling them up in one post!
I might get the hang of this Post Bloat skill that comes with the Hivemind Template...


----------



## The Traveler (Jul 29, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I think its interesting how there've been so many spiteful, vindictive threads on NL about how much ENBoards and the people suck, yet they invariably post links to over here, and crawl out of the woodwork as soon as their spirits are invoked. *



Well, to be honest, when you're not looking we swipe your towels.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Jul 29, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I do lurk a bit at NL from time to time.... when I haven't gotten my fill of abuse, I fill my need for self-flagellation over there.*



Indeed! Just this morning I was asking myself which I'd rather do: put my head in a vise and start tightening, or log in to NKL and see what the users have been getting up to?

The choice was simple. 

And I must say that the hardware store's employees were very helpful!


----------



## Skade (Jul 29, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *that makes 2 of us, TB.
> 
> There's enough clique-y post-bloat exercise glad-fest in the Hivemind to ward off any nostalgia for the Pantheon. *




I'm not personally familiar with the Pantheon, as it was before I began posting here, so I will not speak to it.  I only have one question.  What would be the point of said "clique-y post bloat excercise glad fest"?  Does this even describe the Hive, really?  In order to be a clique it must be exclusive, and the Hive does not exclude anyone, so we can remove that word from the Hive's descriptors.  The next portion seems to run all together to create the impression that the Hive exists to raise one's postcount with the intention of making one's self happy.  What would be the purpose?  Do people go through the day thinking, hey, my postcount is 2000?

I had my reservations about the Hive when I cam here.  It seemed pointless.  In a rather heated discussion of the concerns of many, I started to post there, and now any concerns I had are gone.  Yeah, I thought it was a clique, which wasn't true, and now most of the Hivers that were once, are now gone.  So the clique you may have percieved is no longer even there.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 29, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *superdimensional dork fortress to you, pal.  *



Really? D'oh! 


> *... waste of bandwidth.  *



Yeah, well... Whenever it's causing trouble, Piratecat and me erase a lot of the threads.  (That only was necessary once and only because back then the threads were so _long_ - ca. 800 posts each.  Right now it seems to work out, generally.)


----------



## Darkness (Jul 29, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I thought [the Hivemind] was a clique, which wasn't true, and now most of the Hivers that were once, are now gone.  So the clique you may have percieved is no longer even there. *



Oh yeah. 

Damn. There aren't many of the Hive's "old guard" left nowadays, are there?
Horacio and Dragongirl (and probably others as well) are gone, it seems. And several more (e.g., Ashwyn, arwink, me) were much more active in the past...

But at least he-who-shall-not-be-named-lest-he-take-over-this-thread still remains. 
(Also still there: randomling, Tallarn,...)


----------



## Randolpho (Jul 30, 2003)

Hmm... I was around for the first Pantheon and didn't care for it. Why would I want it back?


----------



## The Traveler (Jul 30, 2003)

Randolpho said:
			
		

> *Hmm... I was around for the first Pantheon and didn't care for it. Why would I want it back? *



Monogrammed undergarments.


----------



## Olive (Jul 30, 2003)

The Traveler said:
			
		

> *Monogrammed undergarments. *




Nah... not a good enough argument for me. I don't ever miss the pantheon.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 30, 2003)

Randolpho said:
			
		

> *Hmm... I was around for the first Pantheon and didn't care for it. Why would I want it back? *



You _do_ realize that you left EN World for a board ran largely by the ex-Pantheon, right?


----------



## Talath (Jul 30, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *that makes 2 of us, TB.
> 
> There's enough clique-y post-bloat exercise glad-fest in the Hivemind to ward off any nostalgia for the Pantheon. *




You know, the hivemind bothered me to.

Then I looked through a few threads and just looked at it with an impartial eye, and really, its just a bunch of people having fun posting about ... things. Nice people at that. I'd rather have the hivemind than the pantheon.


----------



## Olive (Jul 30, 2003)

Talath said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You know, the hivemind bothered me to.
> 
> Then I looked through a few threads and just looked at it with an impartial eye, and really, its just a bunch of people having fun posting about ... things. Nice people at that. I'd rather have the hivemind than the pantheon. *




The hivemind bothers me not at all. They all seem nice.


----------



## The Traveler (Jul 30, 2003)

Talath said:
			
		

> *I'd rather have the hivemind than the pantheon. *



But we have *candy*.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 30, 2003)

Candy's good.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 30, 2003)

The panthenon lies sleeping beyond the stars, and will be hard to rouse from its eon-slumber.

Ancalagon


----------



## The Traveler (Jul 30, 2003)

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *The panthenon lies sleeping beyond the stars, and will be hard to rouse from its eon-slumber.*



It'll at least take a football helmet filled with cottage cheese and naked pictures of Bea Arthur.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 30, 2003)

The Traveler said:
			
		

> *It'll at least take a football helmet filled with cottage cheese and naked pictures of Bea Arthur. *



*nostalgic sigh*

Oh yeah, they were really big on cheese...


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 30, 2003)

Talath said:
			
		

> *I'd rather have the hivemind than the pantheon. *



I agree.


----------



## Phebius (Jul 30, 2003)

What's a Pantheon?


----------



## the Jester (Jul 30, 2003)

I enjoyed the Pantheon as much as the next non-Pantheonic member.  (Huh huh... I said "member.")  

On the other hand, the Hivemind is better cuz it includes everyone.

But I _still_ miss Bugaboo more than anyone will ever admit.  Even me.


----------



## (contact) (Jul 30, 2003)

The Traveler said:
			
		

> *This is about that time that (contact) wouldn't give you a reach-around, isn't it? *




I fish-hooked his eye sockets by mistake.  (shrugs) It happens.

I told him, "Hey sport, it didn't work out for us this time, but I guess were just two different people in this big, crazy, mixed up world.  Now if I could just get you to go ahead and get out of my car . . . that'd be great . . . super."

(Busts everyone here in the head with a KISS lunchbox.)


----------



## Chris_Nightwing (Jul 30, 2003)

Who ended up with the wand of thirty-nine flavours anywho?

And I want Bugaboo back too...

As for the Pantheon. I forget what I was god of, and it wasn't cliquey, you just needed to work your way in with a little brains or bribery . However, it rests. When 4th edition rears... *bwahahahahaha*


----------



## Angelsboi (Jul 30, 2003)

Ok ok ok sheesh.

_Keeps the key closely guarded to the Pantheon gates once again_

I just thought it was time for Armageddon


----------



## A2Z (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## el-remmen (Jul 30, 2003)

/mod hat on


I think some folks in here are thinking that Eric's Grandma isn't looking - but she is - so please if you must dredge up history and pettily debate things that never caused anyone any harm and yet seems to inspire vitrol and sniping - please keep your mouth clean or I'm coming over there with a bar of soap to wash it out.

thanks.

 - Nemmerle, God of Bullywugs, Spears, and Tongue-Lovin'


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 30, 2003)

Angelsboi said:
			
		

> *
> I just thought it was time for Armageddon *




You'd have to check with the Overgod Morrus on that.

Beyond that, a big me, too, for Jester.  I like seeing people enjoy themselves even if I'm not personally involved in that particular form of enjoyment.  Probably why I like the Hivemind.  I rarely participate, but it's fun to drop in once in a while.


----------



## Chris_Nightwing (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh y'all know Eric loved us really


----------



## Randolpho (Jul 30, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *You do realize that you left EN World for a board ran largely by the ex-Pantheon, right?  *




Ooooooh.... Bling-bling wit da zing-zing!

Ok, you caught me. I loved the Pantheon. I wished they had let me play. But those bastards never did, so I showed em!


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Jul 30, 2003)

Randolpho said:
			
		

> *I showed em! *



By annoying the hell out of them with your "plants are animals too" and "smoking will make you go blind" rhetoric?



> _Originally posted by Reaper _*I do lurk a bit at NL from time to time.... when I haven't gotten my fill of abuse, I fill my need for self-flagellation over there.*



That's funny.  Especially since a recent study showed that Nutkinland was 74% nicer than ENWorld (as long as you stay out of Angry Chair).

--The New Spikey


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 30, 2003)

I miss the pantheon days.  But all good things do end, and it ended (I think) mainly because it only worked when the community was of a certain size.  We got too big for that kind of running gag.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 30, 2003)

SpikeyFreak said:
			
		

> *
> That's funny.  Especially since a recent study showed that Nutkinland was 74% nicer than ENWorld (as long as you stay out of Angry Chair).
> *




That's like saying Ernest Borgnine isn't old (as long as you don't count the last half of his life). 

Really, though, any kind of suggestion that Nutkinland and EN World are "competing" just doesn't make sense.  Nutkin and I invite you to visit and enjoy both places!

Oh, and just for fun, let's drive this thread over to the Meta parking lot...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jul 30, 2003)

[pretending not to see Nemmerle's post]
Boy, I sure wish I could be smart like reapersaurus and Teflon Billy and get my panties all in a bunch over something that hasn't existed for years. 

The Pantheon is gone, and as far as I know, the Hivemind is effectively gone.  Getting all uppity over things that no longer exist is a sign of very low intelligence.  Very, very low.
[/pretending not to see Nemmerle's post]

The Pantheon, to answer the question by Phebius, was a Play by Post game, where the posters pretended to be gods of various silly things.  It was a silly game, which offended all the people who wanted to post the 7000th "rangers got the shaft" thread.  It also had almost no rules, which offended another batch of people.  And Eric Noah liked it, though he rarely played in it, which offended another batch of people.

It was fun, but it is gone.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 31, 2003)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *[pretending not to see Nemmerle's post]
> Boy, I sure wish I could be smart like reapersaurus and Teflon Billy and get my panties all in a bunch over something that hasn't existed for years.
> 
> The Pantheon is gone, and as far as I know, the Hivemind is effectively gone.  Getting all uppity over things that no longer exist is a sign of very low intelligence.  Very, very low.
> [/pretending not to see Nemmerle's post]*




Uppity? Panties In a bunch? I posted two words: "I don't" When someone posted that they missed the Pantheon.

If remembering something you don't like is a sign of "low intelligence, very very low"  then I'll  have to chalk my ability to keep my hand out of open flame as a badge of my idiocy (as I remember disliking like it).

Is Angel of low intelligence for remembering it fondly? /:|


----------



## Henry (Jul 31, 2003)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *...and as far as I know, the Hivemind is effectively gone...*






Please clarify the specifics of your exposition.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 31, 2003)

Actually, I don't see much of a need to continue having this conversation.  There's really nowhere to go but down... :/


----------

